# Thank you Mr. and Mrs. Hays!



## Natural shooter (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you both for the new slingshot, it is a new experience. Tag and I will have to keep shooting. I will have to get use to flat bands, I have never used flat bands or the slingshot style, but I am always looking for something new. Thank you for believing in me and sending me these materials and slingshot. Thanks again!!!!!! --Conor


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Those are great shooters from a great guy ! Enjoy and have fun .

You're pretty lucky to be able to shoot with Santa Clause .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol TreeFork (-: Conor was totally surprised when I gave him the slingshot Bill and Daranda sent. Conor is doing a school project on slingshots. It won't be completed until sometime in Feb. Conor was so amazed that Bill and Daranda thought enough of him to send him a slingshot. I'm sure he will tell his friends at school on Monday.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Ha, the first pic looks like Gandalf and Frodo Baggins, a formidable duo indeed. Tom, you're the most positive person I've never met.*


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*How great it is...thanks for sharing young man.. enjoy your gonna be a event winner some day*

*OM*


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Natural shooter said:


> Thank you both for the new slingshot, it is a new experience. Tag and I will have to keep shooting. I will have to get use to flat bands, I have never used flat bands or the slingshot style, but I am always looking for something new. Thank you for believing in me and sending me these materials and slingshot. Thanks again!!!!!! --Conor


Conor, thank you for the thank you.... We just want you to have fun with the slingshot and if you need anything else... well just let Tom know and we'll get you fixed up!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Can't beat posts like this! This whole sequence shows benevolence, caring, more benevolence, more caring and the last shot was obviously taken in the Southern Hemisphere.

People ask me how it is living on the Equator...hot steamy jungles? I say, "Nope, live in a springtime environment at almost two miles high but it gets tiring trying to keep my balance walking sideways around the Earth. Most don't get it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol!!!! Conor couldn't figure why the picture was upside down. I told him to just leave it, they would find humor in it. Thanks for your reply Chuck.


----------



## Natural shooter (Apr 25, 2015)

That's funny I couldn't figure out how to fix it that is funny chuck


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Natural shooter,

You now have a presence on the forum.

As a teacher, I would love to see your progression in this discipline, as well as your discipline in the art of education.

If you can provide me with an A, B, and C grade report card, I will send you a congratulations award.

Slingshots are cool. Good grades are even better. Good grades and a new slingshot are the best.

Tell Tag you have been challenged, young man!

It was good to meet you at the MWST 

Mr. P


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Conor's draw is 28 inches. We are so fortunate to have Conor as our Godson. I can't wait until spring break to shoot slingshots with him.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Excellent, Conor!

Keep it up :read:

Package will be on the way :thumbsup:


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

WTG Conor, and an AAA+ on wearing your glasses.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

i love this Forum, I wish we could reach out to more kids.


----------



## Natural shooter (Apr 25, 2015)

so true Tom thanks for getting me on it

------Conor


----------

